# '88 300zx Boost Controller Installation



## inmaniac (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys!

Newly joined member, looking forward to having a decent look around. 

I know you're probably looking at the title and thinking "here we go, another retarded newbie" or something, I don't blame you. However, I've actually done some decent research into upping the boost on my 300zx, and I've already done all of the work to support it, such as intake, exhaust and all of the maintenance on the car to ensure it's in tip top shape.

My question isn't "how to install the boost controller", because I already know. I know I install it in the line from the compressor to the wastegate, I know I need to modify, replace or remove & plug up the POV, I know I need a gauge (which I have) and I know the limits I can go to on my '88 Turbo.

What I want to know is how you actually go about the physical act of installing the damn thing  I can't access the hose from the top (my AC is in place and works) and I can't seem to access it from the bottom. I only have car ramps and my hands are pretty big. 

So, does anyone have any install pictures or any advice? I could use some help from someone experienced. Thanks in advance!

-Josh


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Crescent Double-X Long Nose Pliers - Tools - Hand Tools - Pliers & Sets

and from below was easier for me.


But the simple answer is ....

remove what's in the way.


----------



## inmaniac (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice ZBum, guess I have to pull a few bits and bobs off. 

I'm not having another crack at it until the weekend so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm going to assume you've seen these, but here's my standard newbie reply:

xenonz31.com
redz31.net
z31performance.com


----------



## inmaniac (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Noobz, thanks for the links, but yeah I've seen them. They're great and very informative, but none of them (to my knowledge) actually tell you how to physically install the controller. An example of what I mean is Zbum said he installed it from below, that simple piece of information is actually very handy.

The kind of info I required was along the lines of:
Can I install the controller through the top of the engine bay or must it be below?
Is it possible to get to the wastegate with just car ramps or do I need to borrow a hoist?
What parts will I need to remove to get to the wastegate, if any?
What tools and method did YOU use to install your controller?

etc etc etc

Thanks for the help though!


----------

